# BMW Offers A Repurchase



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Missed this thread as I 'forgot' about the diesel forum...

Could of comments:

1. OP, the 'offer' should hve been a calculation of [original price] times X/120000 miles= your 'use'....where 'X' is the miles at which the issue FIRST came up. In my case it was 9k miles, even thought I was at 32k when repurchased. 32k/120k = 25%... when I pressed for 9k/120k= 7% and as successful, I wound up with 93% of my purchase, plus title, tax, etc.

2. If the repurchase is so high, it can be a no brainer to 'upgrade'... I paid $2500 to go from a 2010 with 32k miles to a 2012..X5d

3. BMWNA is *NOT* in the business of buying cars back. The do not make it easy; they are not nice; they are not helpful...after all you are trying to become a 'non-customer'. Do not take it personally. YOU need to push and demand. Unless the situation is egregious, most times they will not respond unless pressed- and they almost NEVER respond to phone calls. The reps at Customer disservice are well trained to deflect and avoid this issue. They will always turn you back to the ddealer or offer to 'research',,,they will NEFVERY reply in an email, they will only call you to ensure there is no record..ALWAYS. It is only once you say "I am lemoning this car and will be sending a demand letter to the address in the warranty book" that you will be transferred to a 'player'. This person you then speak to is in legal. They will then dance with you, try to deflect a bit- ask 'I will escalate and talk to the dealer'...whatever. You can give them the time, or just say "I'm sending a letter, I dont want to be jerked around another two weeks". Then ask for their fax. (or PM me for it) Fax it AND send it certified return receipt.

4. Once you create a written record, they move.

5. Know that a 'lemon law' attorney is _usually_ paid by BMW when you win (ie 'mfg pays legal fees')- BUT they also take a cut of your money. You ALWAYS do better handling it yourself, unless you are really bad.

6. When you lemon a car, post the VIN. Pay it forward. Why protect BMW? I did:

http://www.xoutpost.com/bmw-sav-for...-should-i-lemon-report-5uxff0c55alj98900.html

A


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Who knows. Could just be hit or miss based upon who you get there to "help" you and how well they understand what you are trying to communicate to them. But trust me the thought of treking all the way to them did enter my mind more than once back when I was dealing with my issues.


Aaron, try using Momentum West for your services. I have been very happy with them. :thumbup:


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Do you know any good forum, which relates to lemon law? I have a few doubts about the lemon law in CA and would like to do research

E.g. lemon law in CA states

"During *the first 18 months or 18,000 miles*, the "Lemon Law" presumes that a manufacturer has had a reasonable number of attempts to repair the vehicle if either (...)

The same problem has been subject to repair four or more times by the manufacturer or its agents and the buyer has *at least once directly notified the manufacturer *of the need for the repair of the problem as provided in the warranty or owner's manual (...)".

Questions:

1. Does the 18 months period / 18k miles refer to the time when the problem with the car occurs for the first time? or all of the repair attempts should be done in this 18 months period? I assume it is the first case, but I am not sure

2. BMW had three attempts to fix problem with my car (creaking noise). Before complaining the fourth time, should I notify BMW NA and wait for the instructions from them?

3. Do you know whether there is any database with lemon law cases? I just wanted to find similar case (if there is) about creaking noise.

4. Ard (if you read this) ***8211; did you lemon the car based on the number of attempts or the number of days the car was out of service?

Thanks!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Aaron, try using Momentum West for your services. I have been very happy with them. :thumbup:


I have not really had any issues with BMW Advantage - Midtown other than that exhaust fitment issue after the recall. I avoid Momentum dealerships in general, we had a lot of bad experiences with their VW dealership, one bad experience with their Porsche one off of 59S and a good friend of mine had a really bad(as in his wife calling him up in tears) experience at their VW one.


----------

